# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  remplazar el papel flash

## Byxcosmo

me dijeron q se podia hacer papel flash casero pero como aqui en chile son muy egoistas en torno al arte de la magia no me quisieron indicar los ingredientes para poder hacerlo si alguien me pudiera dar una reseña o mucho mejor decir como se hace



Gracias :D

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

yo te recomendaria que no lo trataras de hacer es peligroso ya que si no mezclas algo bien .....

----------


## ariancito

tiene razon nuestro compañero... es bastante peligroso hacer papel flash casero... ya que volaras en mil pedazos si te equivocas...

----------


## magold

hola, yo tmb soy de chile, de concepción para ser más exacto y en el ares hay un libro que se llama tricks of the trade, esta en inglés, pero es muy bueno, pero no te recomiendo hacer papel flash, es muy peligroso, mi mamá es profe de kimica y me prohibio hacer papel flash  :Oops:  mejor compra

----------


## denniszero

El papel flash no es costoso o al menos no muy costoso, es mejor comprarlo hecho por profesionales que pasarte algunas horas exponiendo tu integridad física tratando de fabricarlo.
Se utilizan químicos y material extremadamente inflamable, existen incluso DVDs que te "enseñan" a hacerlo pero tienen un "disclaimer" que indican claramente que lo haces bajo tu responsabilidad, por lo tanto mi recomendación al igual que los demás es que NO LO INTENTES FABRICAR, mejor es comprarlo, te ahorraras muchos disgustos y posibles lesiones y tendrás un papel flash de calidad  :Wink1:

----------


## cark_1991

Yo no lo fabricaria no tanto por lo peligroso que sea "mezclar los ingredientes" sino por que cuando los compras te vienen asegurados en una bolsa al vacio (asi son menos inflamables).Y hechos por ti tienes que guardarlos tal cual, lo cual hace que el papelito sea MUY inflamable, asi que o fabricas el mismo dia de la actuaccion uno o yo no tendria la casa llena de papelitos explosivos.

----------


## pipo

YO PREFIERO COMPARLOS PUES SU PRECIO ES ASEQUIBLE....

----------


## goncho19

> YO PREFIERO COMPARLOS PUES SU PRECIO ES ASEQUIBLE....


Vale compralo pero no me grites

----------


## only_bruno09

lei un poco de eso y dicen que se hace con acido sulfurico y otras formulas.El acido es  peligroso no te recomiendo que lo trates de hacer.

----------


## Mago Jaume

Para la fabricación del papel flash (nitrocelulosa) se emplean dos ácidos muy potentes en unos niveles de concentración que rozan el estado puro.
El problema que hay no es solo la conservación dle papel flash una vez elabroado (que también entraña sus peligros), sino en el manipulado previo de los acidos, y como deshacerte de esos acidos una vez hayas hecho toda la cantidad de papel/algodon flash que desees. No sería el primer caso de alguien que obliga a hacer un cambio de las cañerías de los desagües en su casa.
A parte de estos problemas tienes que saber que los acidos en unas concentraciones tan altas tienen que ser manipulados en una campana extractora de un laboratorio, ya que desprenden vapores toxicos.

En resumidas cuentas, para que te mereciera la pena elaborarlo tu mismo tendrías que hacer un uso diário del papel flash en cantidades importantes, como ejemplo te diré que algunas empresas de efectos especiales (y ellos son profesionales) prefieren comprarlos a sus distribuidores antes que correr riesgos absurdos al elaborarlo ellos.

Un saludo.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Para la fabricación del papel flash (nitrocelulosa) se emplean dos ácidos muy potentes en unos niveles de concentración que rozan el estado puro.
> El problema que hay no es solo la conservación dle papel flash una vez elabroado (que también entraña sus peligros), sino en el manipulado previo de los acidos, y como deshacerte de esos acidos una vez hayas hecho toda la cantidad de papel/algodon flash que desees. No sería el primer caso de alguien que obliga a hacer un cambio de las cañerías de los desagües en su casa.
> A parte de estos problemas tienes que saber que los acidos en unas concentraciones tan altas tienen que ser manipulados en una campana extractora de un laboratorio, ya que desprenden vapores toxicos.
> 
> En resumidas cuentas, para que te mereciera la pena elaborarlo tu mismo tendrías que hacer un uso diário del papel flash en cantidades importantes, como ejemplo te diré que algunas empresas de efectos especiales (y ellos son profesionales) prefieren comprarlos a sus distribuidores antes que correr riesgos absurdos al elaborarlo ellos.
> 
> Un saludo.


Totalmente aconsejable, si no me equivoco uno de los ácidos es el sulfúrico, y el otro a saber cuál, pero igual de peligroso seguro... Y aunque lo consiguieras hacer, luego mantenerlo es peligroso, porque con un poco de calor que haga, pueden prenderse ellos solo pudiendo provocar un desastre.

Mejor no hagas tonterías, ni te arriesgues a fabricar cosas que no son seguras  :Wink1: 

P.D. Hola Jaume xD

----------

